# Admins moving threads



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

Admins moved a thread I posted in the General Smoking forum. Not happy. 

It fit in the “General smoking forum”. 

If your going to move my thread from there then you need to move all the others like it too. 

Ughh!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 11, 2017)

One of mine got moved also.
No biggie on mine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

nepas said:


> One of mine got moved also.
> No biggie on mine.



I wouldn't mind if it was truly misplaced. What makes me mad is that it conformed to the forum, "General Discussion". It was moved to a "Recipe Only Forum", and it didn't even have a recipe. I placed it where more would see it since it is season appropriate.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2017)

What was the thread?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 11, 2017)

As I recall, when a thread was moved the thread title used to remain where ut was posted along with a note saying Moved To Wherever.  I always thought that was a great idea.  That way the OP could at least find it again without searching the entire Forum.
Gary


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 11, 2017)

I think it is great that we have active moderators. I've been on too many forums that were a free-for-all, and believe me, it is better to have people who keep things organized and running smoothly.

I participate in many forums and have seen a huge number of threads moved over the years. Generally it is a good thing for everyone, but I agree with Gary that the usual practice is for the moderator to leave a note in the section where you originally made the post, letting people know it was moved. In addition, your first post is usually left in the original location, but that version is locked so people who want to respond must go to the other section where the _active _thread now resides.

If that is not what happened here, perhaps the sysops could make a slight change to conform to what I just described.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2017)

It's no big deal Case. The moderators are trying to move stuff to where it belongs. If they moved it to the wrong place then it can be easily moved back. Just ask, & if it should be moved back, it will.
Not worth getting worked up over. You can always keep bumping it back up to the top if you think it's an important piece of info.
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

It was a general discussion post. Period. Shouldn't have been moved in my opinion. Based on what my post was almost every post in the "General Discussion" forum should be moved.

I can understand if it was a BEEF post in a pork forum. Or BEEF post in the chicken forum, but this was just a "General Post" in the General Forum". Unless the rules for that forum have changed. If so then clear out all the posts showing smoked foods in it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2017)

I rarely even look where my posts end up.
I know where I started them, but sometimes I'm not even sure where one should be, so where they end up they end up.
And I don't think anybody would move a Beef Post to a Pork Forum, or a Fish to a Poultry Forum.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2017)

I post a lot in the "General Forum" and "Blowing Smoke around the Smoker" forum,because I do Mult-Meat cooks and have no idea where to put them lol. It's not a big deal but you could be a martian that smokes in a top hat using cow pies and there is probably a forum for that under Social Groups.
And IIRC, the "General Forum" could only be viewed if you were logged on, well at least that is how the old forum was.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well obviously no one else cares...

I do. From now on I'll only post when I cook something that fits in another forum and quit posting here.

You can see the "general forum" whether you're logged in or not.

Looking at the first 3 pages of the "General Forum" using my post as a precedent there are another 20 threads that need to be moved on those pages alone.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 11, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2017)

What's the big deal ???  Shees  Get over it and move on. I have a bunch of mine moved I just didn't make an issue out of it !!

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2017)

Not to get off of topic but where would someone post a multi cook event.
I hate breaking posts up.
For example, where the hell do I post Manday.
I have almost 10 different cooks there on 4 different cooking toys!
I just wish there was forum for that.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2017)

I moved your post.  It was a side item and you had added ingredients to one of them, making it an appropriate move.  You have since deleted your posts to it and because of that, I will delete it entirely.  No offense taken to your bad-mouthing us trying to the best job possible.  The General Discussion area is for mostly multiple meat cooks; i.e. Manday 6, etc., or for other things that don't fit anywhere else.  I attempt to do the best job possible.  If it is insufficient to your needs or wants, I apologize.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2017)

Whose’s running this show? 

Now another thread of mine has been moved to a random forum. 

Ughhh

 Clueless. Moving on.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> The General Discussion area is for mostly multiple meat cooks; i.e. Manday 6, etc., or for other things that don't fit anywhere else.



:(


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

DS I think it's a conspiracy, They're all out to getcha!!!

Just kidding, don't let it get to you. It's not worth getting stressed over.
I haven't had any posts moved that I am aware of.
I am however trying to come to terms with posting my Manday Cook in the "General Discussions" forum, it feels like such a travesty to Manday, I may not even post it.


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey Dirt I love your new Avatar !!!  

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Dec 12, 2017)

gary s said:


> Hey Dirt I love your new Avatar !!!
> 
> Gary


I think his Avatar should be moved to a more appropriate area.

SORRY , I just couldn't resist that:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

sqwib said:


> I think his Avatar should be moved to a more appropriate area.
> 
> SORRY , I just couldn't resist that:)



Man, You guys are Tough!!!:D

Bear


----------

